# WTB black diamond



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

does anyone has a black diamond racing homer that could sale? friend of mine is looking for one, or a pair.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

there are a lott of blackdimond for sale.
pigeonracer.com is supported by this site?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks....


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

they one they have there is 350 bucks, i was thinking of something with a better price.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

yea. but you get what you pay for..


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

fresnobirdman said:


> yea. but you get what you pay for..


*Or do you? It is always a bit of a gamble when trying to buy quality birds.*


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

anyone has any black diamond available and better price? hey ace how you doing, one of the pigeons scare the hek out of me. let them out yesterday at 9 am 5 came back after 2 hours, one came back like at 4 pm , i was so worried


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> *Or do you? It is always a bit of a gamble when trying to buy quality birds.*


well;
not really, in the pigeon game someone may try to jip you.
who knows. 
its all a gamble like you said.


----------

